

Ask HN: How do you keep up with the scientific literature? - aheilbut

What strategies (and tools) do you use for keeping up with the literature in your field and managing the papers that you read?
======
bartonfink
I print research papers and other interesting writing fairly regularly at
work, and read when I'm in the john or when I'm compiling. An awesome side
benefit is that I've started handing papers to the folks I work with who like
to socialize more than actually work. When I want to get something done and
they don't, I mention something like "Hey, didn't you once say you studied
distributed systems in school? Here's a paper for a peer-to-peer name service
- would you mind giving it a read and telling me if it's really as awesome as
I think it is?"

It seems to work, because now when these same folks come by they are talking
about papers I handed them instead of how their cat needs its claws filed or
some other trivia.

------
mindcrime
I've (sort of) given up trying. I let all of my IEEE and ACM journal
subscriptions lapse, and I've gone to a "pull model" where I just search for
things I'm interested in, and hope I can find a preprint on Arxiv or find it
in CiteseerX. There's just too much stuff coming down the pipe to digest all
of it, especially while working on a startup.

That said, I still visit machinelearning.reddit.com and
semanticweb.reddit.com, etc., and expect that anything _terribly_ important
will show up there (or even here at HN).

------
stevetjoa
RSS feeds. Most journals now have one. Examples:

JMLR: <http://jmlr.csail.mit.edu/jmlr.xml>

IEEE TPAMI: <http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/rss/TOC34.XML>

IEEE TASLP: <http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/rss/TOC10376.XML>

